# Deaf Male GSD, Senior, Florida



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

This was just posted on my facebook wall:

Sweet Bruno Needs a Hero – FL Deaf Dogs Rock

He is currently in a home but has to go ASAP! He's not in a kill shelter but I could see him being in danger if they end up not having a place to put him. I don't know about Florida..but many states special needs dogs don't often get adopted. This boy seems like he has been through way too much! He deserves a good home or at least a safe place to go to buy him some time!

His current owners adopted him and after 3 years of nothing but good things to say about him they decide they are moving and can't take Bruno with them. They are requesting he be gone asap. How sad for Bruno!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor guy! That is just terrible. I don't understand people. 

Edit:

?? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2781453408887&set=p.2781453408887&type=1&theater there is this facebook page for him, but the date says 12-12-11 he had four days to be rehomed. I don't see a date on the blog... is he still in need?


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Dade County, FL - Bruno, Male, Senior, His Story...*

_From *Deaf Dogs Rock Blog*:_

Poor Bruno has had such a hard life. He was rescued from death row in Miami Dade Animal Services 6 years ago and adopted to a family who checked out perfectly in every way imaginable. We were so excited he’d found his forever home. Instead they starved and neglected Bruno so horribly that he was skin & bones, bleeding from head to foot (he had to be shaved naked to treat his skin wounds) with ear infections so severe his ear canals had to be surgically removed or he’d die from the infection reaching his brain. Bruno thankfully lived, recovered beautifully, but because of their abuse is deaf as a result.


Bruno stayed with his original rescuer for two years more living in her tiny bathroom or/outside because that is all she could provide. He finally found what we again thought was his forever home three years ago with a semi-retired couple who adored him. We were absolutely shocked when they called a month ago to tell us they made the decision to sell their house and were moving in 2-4 months and couldn’t take Bruno with them.
*Last night they informed us Bruno must be out this weekend!*

We are sick for poor Bruno and have nowhere for him to go. He is nine years old and as sweet & loveable as ever. He follows his human everywhere – not realizing his loyalty is sadly NOT returned. Bruno gets along with female dogs, but probably not good to live with males. Even though he lost his hearing , he still is a great watchdog: he feels movement and hears some sound via bones in his ears. (Just try opening the refrigerator if he’s awake!) We just can’t wrap our heads around the fact that this couple who comitted to this beautiful boy and sent nothing but wonderful updates for the past three years, can just put him out to pasture. Where do they think he will go? Their parting words to us about Bruno: ” thanks for letting us be part of Bruno’s life. Wish things were different and we could keep him”.

It doesn’t have to be this way. Please don’t let Bruno’s life end at 9 years old ,after so few years of happiness, in a kill shelter. He needs to go to a stable, responsible , committed home where he will spend his golden years with a loving REAL forever family. Call and or email *LeeAnn* *305 479 9274*. [email protected]. or you can call *Kathy* who is helping me find a home for Bruno. *305 401 4693*. (Hialeah, Miami, Miami Beach area)

Contact: 
*Kathy 305 401 4693*

**Saved from a horrible life, but senior owner just can’t handle such a big dog, needs a new home**


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw that post a while ago. You might want to verify that it is still valid.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

*new update on bruno*

just was reading the new updates on bruno's page as i'm on that facebook list thought i'd copy/paste the most recent one: 

Lee Morrison FINALLY!! 3rd (real) time's a charm! BRUNO'S A KEEPER! He's with a retired Marine who's renamed him 'HERO' (since he can't hear anyway!) He's loving going EVERYWHERE with Dian and rides in her cadillac like he's the head of state! Has 3 little brothers/sisters to play with (he actually ENJOYS watching them and even picked up one's toy to PLAY with ... Bruno never played with toys!) and he's loved and appreciated to pieces. BEST HOME EVER FOR OUR BRUNO/HERO. He's found his forever home AT LAST. No more neglect; no more being returned. Dian will keep Bruno for life. She's wonderful. Thank you all for sharing to help Bruno find his final and forever, rightful home. BRUNO IS HOME AT LAST! xoxox


----------

